# Not Wearing Undershirts



## edgewood (Oct 1, 2011)

I know lots of men prefer and need undershirts and I won't debate that point, but I've recently experimented not wearing tshirts under my dress shirts and loved the feeling! I wear shirts of sufficient thickness not to reveal anything and find that a good antiperspirant takes care of those needs. I had just worn undershirts all these years without questioning. Wonder if others have had similar experiences and tips for making it work. I also think shirts look better without the lines of another shirt underneath.


----------



## Bond St (Sep 28, 2011)

If you can pull it off - why not? Most men wear undershirts for they 'need' to, not necessarily 'want' to.

Do remember, your shirts will last longer if you protect them with an undershirt for the obvious reasons.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

The only time I do that is when I gain a little weight. I might skip the undershirt if my pants are too tight. I get a little extra room. :icon_smile_big:

I used to go without but after time the armpits yellowed from the deodorant. The t-shirt protects your good shirt..


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dks202 said:


> I used to go without but after time the armpits yellowed from the deodorant. The t-shirt protects your good shirt..


Ditto


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

This topic is good for one thread per year, but why not?

I stopped wearing undershirts about 40 years ago when I discovered I was more comfortable without them, and that it looked better. No regrets, no problems.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> This topic is good for one thread per year, but why not?
> 
> I stopped wearing undershirts about 40 years ago when I discovered I was more comfortable without them, and that it looked better. No regrets, no problems.


I don't like them, either.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Undershirts are rarely used in Rio because it is too hot. The problem with shirts' longevity here is due to collars fraying... I never use an undershirt and do not experience problems because of it. My shirts are laundered after every use (a custom around here, and it helps that I have a maid to take care of it) and there is a clear relationship between quality and longevity. I don't think an undershirt changes a shirt longevity if the quality is good, but I might be wrong. As for deodorants, I use neutral ones without alcohol and never had any problem. Maybe the quality of something around here is actually good for a change? Os is the machine washing after every use that prevents any problems from deodorants on the shirts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Working my way through my six decade of wearing undershirts (or some form thereof). This old dog will not be experimenting with any revolutionary approaches to the wearing of undergarments at this point in the life cycle! It may possibly just be my imagination playing tricks on me, but it seems my dress shirts wear a bit more cooly when worn in combination with an undershirt. Ribbed-Tees are the way to go.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bond St said:


> If you can pull it off - why not? Most men wear undershirts for they 'need' to, not necessarily 'want' to.
> 
> Do remember, your shirts will last longer if you protect them with an undershirt for the obvious reasons.


Yes, be careful of antiperspirant. I stopped using it for that reason. It's a shame to get stains on nice _undershirts_ too. Which are worth it, by the way. Hanes and Fruit of the Loom are cheap, yes... but that's where their virtues stop. Scratchy, don't last long, and too short to stay tucked.

RibbedTee's products are great, whether you get the ClassicFit, RetroFit, or MicroRib. (Remember code "AskAndy" for 10% off.) Never tried Tommy John, but they've gotten a lot of good press and seem nice too. I think Andy's done a review of them as well but I can't find it. They cost a little more than RT's MicroRib line. If you have the dough, Zimmerli is supposedly the best though they cost as much new shirts.

Speed Stick Stainguard supposedly prevents those yellow antiperspirant stains from happening. I tried a trial version and it seemed to work well, but I was already stocked up on deodorant only so there was no sense in me buying more.

Deo-Go removes those stains from clothing that has already been affected. My girlfriend is going to buy some and I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 8, 2011)

In Sydney, I never wear undshirts because it's too hot most of the time. In the winter I occasionally wear an undershirt, for the added warmth.. I have never had a problem with stains, just the collars fraying after a few years..


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Jovan said:


> If you have the dough, Zimmerli is supposedly the best though they cost as much new shirts.


Hmmmm. Might not that correlation depend upon the new shirts?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Like Eagle, I too am in my 6th decade of wearing of undershirts and doubt that will change. Back in the 80's I had several Gitman Bros. shirts ruined by the anti-perspirant. It also caked up on my t-shirts. Of course it was the older spray on powder based anti-perspirant. I've been using clear gel anti-perspirant for years now, practically since it was first introduced and have not had that problem with undershirts or shirts. I also own quite a few more shirts than I did then and thus wear each one much less often. Probably spend more time under an AC as well...so I can't say clear gel is the definative solution. I really don't like the idea of getting anything directly on my shirts however--so, as I said, I'll still with my t-shirts. Just wish deeper cut v-necks were still readily available.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Hmmmm. Might not that correlation depend upon the new shirts?


Most of us only spend around $100 tops on shirts.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Jovan said:


> Most of us only spend around $100 tops on shirts.


A word of caution when presuming to speak as the representative of a group: "us" consists of what demographic? Having spent many years studying the demographic of the *readers* of AskAndy, I can unequivocally say that you are incorrect. If you are referring to the current group of posting members or the undergraduate masses your statement might have veracity.


----------



## rgwinn (Oct 8, 2011)

I read an article several months back that it was the ingredient in antiperspirants that were responsible for the yellow stains and the stiffness in the arm pits of shirts. 

It is specifically 'Aluminum zirconium tetrachlorohydrex gly' or "AZG". 

I started using Deodorants only, that do not contain AZG, and it has seemed to make a difference. 

I find undershirts to be uncomfortable so hopefully this will put an end to the stains. 

Been reading the forums here for a few months, great information. 

rg


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 on RibbedTee. I bought a number of the V neck ribbed tees, and I've been really happy with them. The long length and the fact that they have sleeves (a lot of other ribbed cotton tees seem to be sleeveless) are my favorite features compared to other ones I've had.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

I do not sell undershirts, but when asked I tell my customers they should wear them 12 months of the year. If one wears light weight shirts- such as voile or batiste - a cotton undershirt will keep you cooler. A good cotton undershirt has enough body to absorb perspiration and wick it away from you body. A voile or batiste gets wet when you perspire in very hot weather. 
Paul Winston
WinstonTailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I've done this before on occasion, and while wearing polo shirts I'm more likely to forego the undershirt, but in general I couldn't do it without having to break sweat. I work out three to four times a week, or I hike/walk, and I need to wear a t-shirt to contain it. I just wear plain white Kirkland (Costco) or (EDIT: They're really Jockey's, not Hanes) t-shirts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There's no need to wear undershirts with a polo to begin with! Not unless it's winter and you need a thermal layer, anyway.

Upgrade your undershirts when you have a chance. The ones you have may be cheap, but that's about all they have going for them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

paul winston said:


> I tell my customers they should wear them 12 months of the year...a cotton undershirt will keep you cooler.


This is my ritual, too - would feel undressed without an undershirt.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Upgrade your undershirts when you have a chance. The ones you have may be cheap, but that's about all they have going for them.


Jovan writes with wisdom. Better quality underwear is well worth the additional cost. One need not spend insane amounts, i.e., the Brooks and LE level stuff is far superior to Hanes and Fruit of the Loom. You'll appreciate it immediately.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Longer lasting > cheap for the short term, every time. My last package of Hanes was bought over a year ago, so I learned this too late. I'm never believing their claims of "improved fabric" or "improved length" again -- they still get too short to tuck in within two washes. The fabric is also not holding up very well.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I'm never believing their claims of "improved fabric" or "improved length" again -- they still get too short to tuck in within two washes. The fabric is also not holding up very well.


Hey Jovan, Don't feel too bad. You can always use your old itchy too short Hanes undershirts for other purposes (i.e. rags, or you can turn them into a bag, cloth diapers, dog toys, kids pajama bottoms) :icon_smile_wink:

Thanks to you, @eagle2250, and @jkiley for recommending our RibbedTee undershirts!

Hmmm, maybe we'll put together a "Trade in your Hanes and Fruit-of-the-Loom undershirt" promotion....


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

i never really wore undershirts to begin with and i agree that it looks better without the outline under your shirt.

as someone who doesn't sweat alot i also decided to stop using an anti-perspirant/deodorant several years ago.

Anti-perspirants are actually the cause of the yellowing "pit stains" that are easily visible on your white shirts. It is because of the acidity in the chemicals used which causes your shirts to change colors.

Link with explanations.

I really can't tell if anti-perspirants are actually effective since I don't sweat that much, but if you have a problem with yellow pit stains, I suggest you stop using them if you can get away with it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mikel said:


> Hey Jovan, Don't feel too bad. You can always use your old itchy too short Hanes undershirts for other purposes (i.e. rags, or you can turn them into a bag, cloth diapers, dog toys, kids pajama bottoms) :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Thanks to you, @eagle2250, and @jkiley for recommending our RibbedTee undershirts!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe we'll put together a "Trade in your Hanes and Fruit-of-the-Loom undershirt" promotion....


That would be a great program and one I'd be sure to participate in. Sorry I didn't put in a word this time, I figured I had shilled you enough already on this forum. 

But, loud and clear for everyone new here, the RibbedTee RetroFit and MicroRib are well worth the money. Plus you save 10% with the "AskAndy" code.


----------



## joshmv (Oct 6, 2011)

Jovan said:


> That would be a great program and one I'd be sure to participate in. Sorry I didn't put in a word this time, I figured I had shilled you enough already on this forum.
> 
> But, loud and clear for everyone new here, the RibbedTee RetroFit and MicroRib are well worth the money. Plus you save 10% with the "AskAndy" code.


Thanks to this thread, I'm getting ready to buy some ribbedtees. I'm trying to decide between the ClassicFit and the RetroFit. Which would you recommend? I'm guessing the ClassicFits are somewhat transparent because they're so thin, but the RetroFits could be worn on their own because of the less transparent material?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 
The v-neck, ribbed knit in the classic fit is the only T-shirt I have worn for the past several years. It is form fitting, wears cooly and shockingly comfortably, allows no wrinkles to show under your dress shirts or even under form fitted golf shirts and it protects your outer shirt from the effects of perspiration and/or anti-perspirants. While I have not tried the retro-fit, I understand that it fits a bit more loosly and might show some slight wrinkling under a close fitting over-shirt, but it should wear just as comfortably.


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

I bought the classic tees because I wanted them specifically to use as undershirts. For that purpose, they're outstanding. The retro tees appear to be made of jersey and designed to be less fitted, so you may get more versatility at the cost of moving a little ways from undershirt nirvana (i.e. the classic tee). That said, I only have the classic tee, so my comments on the retro tee are speculative. 

Consider the v-neck if you're after undershirts, as that opens them up to be worn whether or not you wear a tie (without the undershirt-showing look).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

No undershirts??

Are you men or beasts??


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Eagle, based on your recommendation, I've ordered some ribbed tees. Thanks


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sir, you are quite welcome! Looking forward to hearing your impressions of your purchase.

Have a great day!


----------



## jeffsols (Dec 7, 2010)

wanted to "weigh" in with my two cents. I had the deodorant stain problem for years. ruined many a nice (usually blue) shirts until i switched to Tom's natural deodorant. solved the problem.

i've found that i stay cooler--even when I sweat, thin dress shirts breathe better than a soggy t-shirt. I've also found that I stay more comfortable by not having to combat as many layers. on hot summer days, i wear a heavier oxford cloth shirt that seems to show less perspiration than a broadcloth or poplin.

but....Tom's comes at a price, and that is having to keep a container in the office to occasionally freshen up.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I don't understand how some of you say that you stay cooler without an undershirt. it's the opposite for me. Undershirts keep me cooler because they absorb the extra moisture.

I also find it unconfortable to not wear undershirts. Plus, if your a sweaty fellow, you will have sweat marks on your dress shirts if you don't wear undershirts; that's probably the best argument I have for advocating for the use of undershirts. Sweat stains aren't sexy. Plus, they'll ruin your shirts.

I wear cheap hanes shirts. Always have and never had any problems with them. I like to have many undershirts and I like to replace them often, so I buy lots of cheap ones. Sometimes, I want to wear the same shirt for more than one outing in the same day, so I change my undershirt at least once during the day.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The cost of replacing dozens of cheap undershirts is more than keeping quality ones that last longer.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

For me, undershirts are strictly for layering in cool weather. In mild weather, I never wear them, with or without a jacket. I have never had a problem with sweat stains damaging my shirts. I have some J.C. Penney "Premium Weight" undershirts that I value quite highly. Wearing one is the equivalent of adding a couple of extra ounces of fabric weight to your jacket, I have found.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Jovan said:


> The cost of replacing dozens of cheap undershirts is more than keeping quality ones that last longer.


That's true. But even if they were expensive I would replace them at the same rate. T shirts rip, stain and begin to look dingy in a few months if you wear them all the time, whether you pay $10 for five, or $25 for two. I like my T shirts and underwear cheap, white and functional.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Wanted to chime in here one additional time and throw out a suggestion.

While some can switch from antiperspirant to deodorant, many others cannot as deodorant does not offer any sweat protection.

One good way to avoid getting underarm stains on your shirts is to let your antiperspirant dry completely before dressing. I did this for many years before I started wearing undershirts and I found that I rarely got stains on my shirts.

Of course, wearing undershirts do provide more value than just underarm stain protection - but some men just prefer not to wear them.

The good news is that there are currently two products on the market that will remove yellow underarm stains and save otherwise ruined shirts. One of the available products is one we sell called Deo-Go (not sold on our undershirt website, but our other website getdeogo.com). The other product is called Raise Stain Remover, easily found by doing a search on google. I cannot speak to the effectiveness of Raise, but I can tell you that Deo-Go is effective in removing set-in stains. We offer 100% MBG, but you may purchase it at some of our reseller's websites for less than the $11.49 we sell it for on our website.

I'd encourage anyone interested to do searches for both products and check out the reviews.

Many thanks to all the folks who not only endorse our undershirts, but also who have recently purchased them due to the recommendations here on AAAC. 

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Main thing I learned in this thread: some people wear undershirts under polos.

Really?

I mean, other than Jeff Garlin, but he's a comedian.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

On warmth:

If you don't sweat (or very little), no undershirt is cooler, though I suppose in that situation it doesn't matter.

If you do sweat, and are wearing an ordinary cotton shirt: it's cooler without an undershirt. The shirt absorbs the sweat just as well as the undershirt. The cooling effect comes from evaporation, which will occur more quickly if the damp fabric is exposed to the open air, rather than to the air trapped between the shirt and the undershirt.

If your shirt is some fabric other than cotton, or is a variant with a very hard finish, the situation may well be different.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Deo-Go works. I don't stain the pits of my shirts (and I only ever wear undershirts when I need the layer for warmth) but my wife does, and Deo-Go fixed all of her BB shirts that were stained. A couple required multiple treatments, but they're as good as new..and nothing else we ever tried works as good (fancy soaps, denture cleaner, etc.).


----------



## tidysox (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used anti-perspirent since high school and quit using t-shirts under a dress shirt after I left the military. (Never wore the athletic/sleeveless style as an undershirt.) Despite the use of anti-perspirents my dress shirts had short lives because of underarm perspiration stains. Some years ago I started shaving my underarms--once a week in the shower--and no longer have stains on my shirts. None, zero, zilch! I realize that this is too radical a cure for many, but now that almost everyone is getting ride of chest hair, what's the attraction of underarm hair?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mikel said:


> Wanted to chime in here one additional time and throw out a suggestion.
> 
> While some can switch from antiperspirant to deodorant, many others cannot as deodorant does not offer any sweat protection.
> 
> ...


I have to say, it speaks to your character that you would also discuss a similar product not made by you.  That said, I'm trying Deo-Go simply because I'm familiar with your company and how you stand behind your products.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

triklops55 said:


> That's true. But even if they were expensive I would replace them at the same rate. T shirts rip, stain and begin to look dingy in a few months if you wear them all the time, whether you pay $10 for five, or $25 for two. I like my T shirts and underwear cheap, white and functional.


How would you know unless you've tried?


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw this - wow - I sweat too much in the summer, even sitting in the AC, to get away without an undershirt. My shirts would be a mess. Even if going casual at the office (Friday is no tie day) I wear a v neck with a dress shirt.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You boys stink.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Har har.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I just want to make a little comment here, I don't think it has been mentioned.

I watched "It Happened One Night" (again) recently on Turner Classic Movies channel. The "host", Robert Osborn, said that when in the movie it was seen that Clark Gable was not wearing an undershirt, undershirt sales tanked, so to speak.

No idea if it is true or not, just an interesting footnote!

. . . Oh I just checked on Snopes, they think the claim is bogus, here's the link for your undershirt trivia reading pleasure!

https://www.snopes.com/movies/actors/gable1.asp


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's about as true as JFK killing the hat industry, which some people still report as if it were fact.

https://www.snopes.com/history/american/jfkhat.asp


----------



## serene (Oct 27, 2009)

Every once in a while we face the question: to have or not to have an undershirt. Apart from divergent views on functionality of the undershirt, we have also to take into account the social mores. No matter how thick or closely woven a shirt is, it shows when there is no undershirt. 

I had been at EPFL university at Lausanne recently and found a faculty member with out an undershirt taking classes. It seemed to me quite casual and in a class room situation lacked seriousness. Clark Gable is said to have started the trend of discarding the undershirt in a movie.

The undershirt in a tropical, humid climate, par excellence, is a palpable luxury. If one is out doors, one could change it three to four times a day. It's like a cool perfume spray, every time you put on a crisp cotton undershirt.

Serene


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I have to say, it speaks to your character that you would also discuss a similar product not made by you.  That said, I'm trying Deo-Go simply because I'm familiar with your company and how you stand behind your products.


Jovan, that's how I roll my friend. Happy to suggest products that aren't ones we sell. If you haven't purchased Deo-Go yet, let me know, I know the guy who runs the company and might be able to get you a discount 



serene said:


> The undershirt in a tropical, humid climate, par excellence, is a palpable luxury. If one is out doors, one could change it three to four times a day. It's like a cool perfume spray, every time you put on a crisp cotton undershirt.
> Serene


Serene, I really appreciate your enthusiasm about undershirts. I am right there with you!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Still waiting for the "Not Wearing Underpants" thread. . . 

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear undershirts when the weather turns cold enough to justify it. That's usually around November and it may last to March, depending on the year. However, if I'm wearing a jacket or a coat over the shirt then the undershirt is superfluous. Then I'll wear them if I'm traveling in a really cold climate, like Europe!


----------



## Mr Jones (Mar 27, 2011)

I had never heard of RibbedTee, and just checked out their website. Product seems good, especially the Classic 100% cotton. They're also running a promotion to give big discounts to people who trade in their crummy Hanes shirts, so there is an extra incentive to try it out. (In addition to the good deal, I'm looking forward to the muscular physique that the shirts will give me, it'll be easier than going to the gym.)


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the Nautica, it seems to fit me well as it does in their other shirts. But I can't find it in black any longer, just the white and rarely grey.

I find that in warmer weather, an undershirt can keep me feeling a little fresher because it absorbs and evaporates the sweat. I mean unless it is really really hot.

Funny thing is, I just started wearing them a few years ago when a female friend from Thailand bought me some of the Nautica at the Outlet Mall. Now I've got to wear one almost every day.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr Jones said:


> I had never heard of RibbedTee, and just checked out their website. Product seems good, especially the Classic 100% cotton. They're also running a promotion to give big discounts to people who trade in their crummy Hanes shirts, so there is an extra incentive to try it out. (In addition to the good deal, I'm looking forward to the muscular physique that the shirts will give me, it'll be easier than going to the gym.)


I only wish.

The offer he's referring to is here, by the way: https://ribbedtee.com/trade/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...but then, wouldn't you agree, by the looks of Mr. Jones' avatar, he really should get the gym and put a bit of meat on those bones!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

edgewood said:


> I wear shirts of sufficient thickness not to reveal anything and find that a good antiperspirant takes care of those needs.


It's what some guys think. It's also why some guys stink.


----------



## anarcho-dandyist (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not a big sweat-er, so instead of using any sort of anti-perspirant or deodorant. I use plain-old talcum powder.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Still waiting for the "Not Wearing Underpants" thread. . .
> 
> :icon_jokercolor:


Back in '82, in college, they just got in the way!!


----------



## FRASUIT (Nov 4, 2011)

Where I grew up in France you can get arrested for wearing a t-shirt under a dress shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

FRASUIT, you're not the same gent who railed against Americans, American style, and their undershirts on my blog, are you?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

An undershirt, or vest in English, does seem to be an American thing. I don't know anybody who ever wears one, unless they're deliberately aping American style. I'm not saying it is right or wrong, so no censuring of American styles implied.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Since I grew up in Florida, I never acquired the habit of wearing undershirts because it was just TOO HOT.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Chouan said:


> An undershirt, or vest in English, does seem to be an American thing. I don't know anybody who ever wears one...


I don't think this is a British/American difference - I know plenty who wear vests (at any rate outside summer-time) and have always done so myself (except in hot dry conditions).
Until about 1960 they were universal in Britain, and a great many are seen on sale today (which does not mean, of course, that they are actually worn). It was the advent of central heating on a large scale, which followed the very long and cold winter of 1962-3, that started their decline. I am quite happy for my house to be at a temperature of 18C and to wear more clothes indoors.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never, ever, in my adult life, met anybody who wears one who isn't deliberately following American style. They may well have been worn before the 60's. I wore one as a child, until I went to "big" school, in '67. Certainly the "style" of tee shirt/under shirt that can be seen when worn with an open necked shirt is an American one.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> This topic is good for one thread per year, but why not?


 I am new here, but even I feel I have gone through this cycle almost thrice.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I only wish.
> 
> The offer he's referring to is here, by the way: https://ribbedtee.com/trade/


Jovan, their description of the three types of vests is vague. Do you have a source for better description or, if I may impose, will you be able to explain it in terms which are meaningful (if you have tried all three)?


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Chouan said:


> I have never, ever, in my adult life, met anybody who wears one who isn't deliberately following American style.


This, most definitely, is NOT my experience.


> Certainly the "style" of tee shirt/under shirt that can be seen when worn with an open necked shirt is an American one.


 I think that this practice IS seen as American in the UK.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Guess I'm the odd man out on this, being in Florida and it being hot I still wear an undershirt (from Ribbed Tee at this point).
While it is hot the undershirts help wick sweat off and keep the dress shirt looking better. With just a dress shirt the dress shirt has to do all the work and dress shirts are inherently poor at the task.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Regillus said:


> Since I grew up in Florida, I never acquired the habit of wearing undershirts because it was just TOO HOT.


You're nuts. I grew up and still live in Florida and wear undershirts all the time.



MicTester said:


> Jovan, their description of the three types of vests is vague. Do you have a source for better description or, if I may impose, will you be able to explain it in terms which are meaningful (if you have tried all three)?


What confuses you?


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Jovan said:


> What confuses you?


The classic fit is described as "close fit" and the retro is described as "slim fit." May be I should send them a message asking about it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Retro's a little looser in the body. Classic and MicroRib are about the same fit wise, IIRC. They fit quite close to the body but are not uncomfortable in any way.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

williamson said:


> This, most definitely, is NOT my experience.
> I think that this practice IS seen as American in the UK.


Perhaps it's an age related thing?


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

Regillus said:


> Since I grew up in Florida, I never acquired the habit of wearing undershirts because it was just TOO HOT.


That's very interesting. A few people mentioned extreme heat as a reason for not wearing undershirts. I think thats mainly an American or European reason. You would find in other countries where year round temps do not drop below 80 degrees men are trained from a very early age to wear undershirts when dressing up.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess you guys are good to go until your boss asks you to the country club or the gym where he will see your naked upper as you unbutton your dress shirt and will think you have been raised by hillbillies. No undershirt under a dress shirt? Don't do it.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ I agree. No undershirt under a dress shirt just seems uncivilized. Besides a good quality undershirt is just so soft against my skin. I love soft.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you. I will order a 2-pack of Retro and go from there.



Jovan said:


> Retro's a little looser in the body. Classic and MicroRib are about the same fit wise, IIRC. They fit quite close to the body but are not uncomfortable in any way.


----------

